# aransas pass



## Flatsking6169 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm an avid lure fisherman but I'm wanting to try soaking some croakers. I live in ingleside and mainly fish aransas but will fish elsewhere. I run a 19' shoalwater cat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is this a confession? You need a fishing buddy? Tips?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

deep thoughts by jack handy.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

goodwood said:


> deep thoughts by jack handy.


I loved that "skit" ...... I'm good enough, smart enough and gosh darn't people like me..... one of the only things Al Frankin did I like!

His politics "suck".......

speckcaster


----------



## Flatsking6169 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yea all of the above. It gets kinda boring fishing alone especially in waters that your unfamiliar with. Im always up to fishing with new guys, let me know and we'll hit the water. Thanks guys


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just moved to CC part time, lets go.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

